# Craftsman 17400 collet won't grip bit



## BillHi (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been using my Craftsman 17400 router for years without trouble. Now it won't grip the bit, which remains loose no matter how tight I tighten the collet nut. I just bought a new collet and retainer ring, same problem. What next? 

Aloha from
Bill in Hawaii


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Bill! Welcome to the forum! I don"t have a simple answer, but I have a couple of things to check. Have You been using the bit that will not tighten? How did the poor grip start? was it something that just came , or did You notice something break. You are using a new nut, and retainer, and are they separate, or 1 piece. Have You cleaned off the parts to get rid of the last trace of lubricants? These are all I can think of, Some bits are not the same diameter,so You can check that also,


----------

